# Easy Http  Request



## P. Jockels (15. Nov 2006)

hi ihr , 


wenn ich jetzt einen http request senden möchte  , 

a.)
nach dem motto , 

"gebe mir alle adressen , wo ich datei.xxxx finde " , 


wie müsste dieser request ausehen um ein array mit informationen zu erhalten , und , 


b.) 


welche infos stehen dann da wie drin?


Muss ich dazu extra diese W3 "rules" lernen was ja nicht schlecht ist aber ziemlich langwierig oder kann mir einer von euch ne schnelle einführung zeigen, bzw. wo man ifos hierfür ausser der Doku bekommt?


Lieben Dank an euch 

Gruss

P. Jockels


----------



## SlaterB (15. Nov 2006)

ein HttpRequest an einen bestimmten Webserver (hat der dann keine Anleitung?) oder an wen?
was ist eine 'adresse'?



oder redest du ganz allgemein davon, die Festplatten fremder Rechner zu durchsuchen?
wie kommst du darauf, dass das möglich ist?
ich glaube nicht


----------



## AlArenal (15. Nov 2006)

P. Jockels hat gesagt.:
			
		

> "gebe mir alle adressen , wo ich datei.xxxx finde " ,



HTTP ist kein Suchmaschinenprotokoll....


----------



## meez (15. Nov 2006)

AlArenal hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Suchmaschinenprotokoll....



Nicht?


----------



## AlArenal (15. Nov 2006)

meez hat gesagt.:
			
		

> AlArenal hat gesagt.:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nö! 

Und allzuviele Gopher-Server dürfte es aktuell auch nicht mehr geben...


----------



## Leroy42 (15. Nov 2006)

meez hat gesagt.:
			
		

> AlArenal hat gesagt.:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Und dabei verdienst du jahrelang deine Kohle damit,
mit dem Suchmaschinenprotokoll HTTP zu coden.

Ist wohl eine herbe Enttäuschung für dich.   
Aber ich wünsch' dir Glück bei deiner neuen Jobsuche...


----------



## meez (15. Nov 2006)

Leroy42 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Und dabei verdienst du jahrelang deine Kohle damit,
> mit dem Suchmaschinenprotokoll HTTP zu coden.



Stimmt gar nicht...wir benutzen nämlich HTTP-Script für zum Suchen ... das muss nämlich nicht compiliert werden..
Na, wer muss jetzt einen neuen Job suchen  :bae:


----------



## Leroy42 (15. Nov 2006)

meez hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Na, wer muss jetzt einen neuen Job suchen  :bae:



Noch ist mir hier auf Arbei noch keiner auf die Schliche
gekommen, das ich keinen Schimmer von VisualBasic habe.

Also weck' keine schlafenden Hunde.


----------



## meez (15. Nov 2006)

Leroy42 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Noch ist mir hier auf Arbei noch keiner auf die Schliche
> gekommen, das ich keinen Schimmer von VisualBasic habe.



Keine Angst..ich glaub nicht dass es überhaupt jemanden gibt, der da wirklich durchblickt..


----------



## P. Jockel (16. Nov 2006)

Was kanns denn schöneres geben als anderen in auf dem rechner zu gucken?


Und anscheinend , hat er ja erfahrungen damit 


Hauptberuflicher Internet "Schnüffler" , auch cool!


Aber es geht ja Pubatär um den Grundlegenden ansatz , Apache oder die IIS Architektur nach dem Inhalt zu Fragen.

Wie Funzelt denn das ,wenn man sowas in ein Öffentliches netz Broadcasted , haben da die Server Unzerschiedliche Antworten und wie wertet man die dann?

Das hab ich gemeint , nicht den Inhalt , eher nur die Grundsätzliche auswertung der Antwort die man über nen standard Sockel erhält...


----------

